# general international 12 inch



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you use the dual blade speeds?

You may not be able to drop by your local hardware store to buy a shrink-wrapped blade, but you should be able to get one through either a local blade shop (they buy in reels and cut to your spec) or through an online site. This is what I've done for all my bandsaws.

Do you know your blade length? (I think it might be 88"?)

Some places where you can buy blades:
- https://supercutbandsaw.com
- http://www.suffolkmachinery.com


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

What purpose does your sideways picture of stuff blocking the view of the band saw serve? SMH Is this a review on the machine or are you having a problem with the actual blade that is available for it?


----------



## junior65 (Mar 2, 2019)

How folks, thank you for your reply..I am having trouble setting up the picture and that is why its side ways. the saw blades could not be found at Sears. The charlotte company is the place i found after a long time. I am sharing the information to all.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I can only give this review one star.


----------

